# I may be leaving Canada!!



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish you well. but the elephant in the room is, what did the FB post say?

Not referring to you specifically, but other things ive seen on the net, I think gun owners need to realize that ppl are very sensitive these days to "humour" around guns, among other things (like racism, for example). too risky topics. im sorry for you if what was meant as a harmless joke turned your world upside down, but times have changed. I once made a joke on FB after coming back from a carribbean vacation about how stupid white women look when they go down there and get their hair done in cornrows.....about a half dozen "friends" tried to spin that into me being racist. I unfriended a bunch of them and frankly lost interest in the site almost altogether, although I never was a big FBer.
I watch a lot of standup comedy, so edgy humour is the norm for me. But I learned that on social media theres a fine line between funny and offensive, and its an unforgiving one if someone *thinks* you crossed it.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

If you own guns, you need to be a registered gun owner. Why not just go through the process and get registered?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

sorbz62 said:


> I'm sorry mate, I don't understand your question. Do you understand Canadian firearms law?


To a degree. If you want to own firearms, you need to be licenced. Check this out: Registration of Firearms (individuals) - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

You'll be required to take a one or two day course, depending on whether you have restricted or non-restricted firearms. You'll need to pay the appropriate fees etc.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

sorbz62 said:


> What makes you think I have not done the safety courses or have unregistered firearms?


You didn't mention this fact originally.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It seems strange that they would bust you and confiscate your firearms over a Facebook post. It must have been a doozy...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm very sorry about the guns, and the criminal treatment. If there was no threats made in your post, I see no cause for concern.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

LanceT said:


> You didn't mention this fact originally.


Why should I do that? You have to be licensed to own firearms and I said there will be no criminal charges.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LanceT said:


> You didn't mention this fact originally.


To be fair he DID say:



sorbz62 said:


> There are no criminal charges.


They do not just let you off with a warning for unregisterred guns (nevermind multiple guns). And there'd be no hearing to get them back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about all of this Jim.
Wish you and wifey the best.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fggdff


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

H fetch


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

sorbz62 said:


> Why should I do that? You have to be licensed to own firearms and I said there will be no criminal charges.


You wouldn't necessarily have criminal charges against you if you were unregistered. Of course, I have no experience with the OPP so who knows.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

OK Lance. Thanks.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

LanceT said:


> You wouldn't necessarily have criminal charges against you if you were unregistered.


LOL whut? How would possessing unregistered, restricted and unrestricted firearms not result in charges?

To the OP- sounds like it could be a raw deal to me. Overreaction possibly (depending on what you posted LOL).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Thanks mate. I do actually understand where they are coming from in these over-sensitive, highly charged times ....... but I have an issue with the way this has been handled, like a bull in a China shop and without interviewing me or researching my background. The balance of law does not seem to be working correctly here.




Um, have you been paying attention to how things are done back home these days? Britain is far, far worse than Canada so if you are expecting to escape that shit you are going to the wrong place.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

have you considered the US? Texas is nice


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> LOL whut? How would possessing unregistered, restricted and unrestricted firearms not result in charges?


Well there are a number of ways. Since ownership of firearms could easily predate legislation, you could be in possession without being licensed but you are not automatically a criminal. 
You may have weapons confiscated but simply having possession isn't necessarily a criminal offense. I am not quoting any law passage but only going by what I have seen happen on occasion.
Some of the culprits, if you will, are veterans who have no desire to register anything and will be damned if any government is going to tell them what to do.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> Um, have you been paying attention to how things are done back home these days? Britain is far, far worse than Canada so if you are expecting to escape that shit you are going to the wrong place.


That’s what I was wondering.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

T du furthers


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Too bad, but look at what happened during the High River AB flood as another example of confiscation without a 'real' reason, or any due process. Not the same, but the same, you know? 

Yeah, I'm curious about what you said too lol. I'm also an RPAL holder.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

sorbz62 said:


> On 8 March the OPP came to my house in strength and confiscated all my firearms after someone called the anonymous crimeline to complain about a humourous post I put on a Facebook post - among like-minded people I must say. I have since been to court twice and have had to hire a lawyer to firstly clear my name and secondly to get my property returned to me. I am still in the process. There are no criminal charges.


How on earth is this even possible under Canadian law? Did they have a warrant for search and seizure?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> Why should I do that? You have to be licensed to own firearms and I said there will be no criminal charges.


Not having criminal charges filed doesn't mean you didn't commit an offence. I think it was a valid question from a topic you raised. Too bad you're going through this though. Seems like there would be a better use of our justice system's time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> How on earth is this even possible under Canadian law? Did they have a warrant for search and seizure?


They would have known that there were firearms registered at the location, that would not have given the right to enter though There must have been some kind of perceived threat that they acted upon without a warrant. Don't know for sure, reading between the lines of the OP's first post.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> There must have been some kind of perceived threat that they acted upon without a warrant. Don't know for sure, reading between the lines of the OP's first post.


Must have been some joke...


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isthmus


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not just guns either.

Last summer one of my sons was charged with impaired driving. These days, you lose your driver's license on the spot. 6 months later when the case finally got to court, he was found not guilty and got his license back. . They're all into guilty until proven innocent these days. 

Same kid (yes, he's a bit of a sh1thead) last fall got into an argument with an old girlfriend. He never touched her, he just moved her outside the front door his house and then left out the back door. Two days later cops show up where he works and take him away in handcuffs. He spends most of a weekend in jail. She's never filed a statement with the police. They can't even locate her. The whole thing is BS, but the case is still proceeding before the courts. The crown is obviously going to lose this one too, and then what? Go after the police for false arrest? false imprisonment? Again, guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> OK guys,
> 
> There was a search and seizure warrant issued and served by the OPP based on a perceived threat from a post , which is obviously humourous. There has been no ‘offence’ committed but the CFO is reserving the right to remove my gun owning privileges because of it. I get what they are doing, I just don’t believe that due process has been followed. My task is to get my property back.


Society has lost its sense of humour. Everything is drama now. I'm very careful what I post and try to refrain from anything that could be taken the wrong way. Not as much fun anymore.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

On the positive side, we'll all have someone to visit in the UK


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Don't believe the media hype. The UK is a much more open society than here.



Bollocks.

And I am not believing media hype. I am British (Scottish) and have lived there at various points in my life - in Scotland when younger and in London as an adult.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I have no idea what the joke was but there are just some things you can't joke about in public...like a bomb joke on a plane. I don't necessarily agree with people's general overreaction to these things but I'm aware of the REALITY of the times we live in.

Regarding the confiscation of the firearms without due process, while you may not agree with it, this type of overreaching behaviour is quite common. Some examples might include being pulled over for racing and getting your car immediately impounded, getting pulled over for drunk driving and having an imnedimme liscence suspension far beyond the time it would take you to sober up. In both cases you've been presumed guilty and immediately punished without your right to your day in court. In many cases, your suspension/impound period expires before you even get your day in court. It's bullshit. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying these crimes are acceptable. I'm just saying that the manner they're handled seems to be not at all in line with the basis of our legal system.

I totally respect how you feel and wish you the best whatever you decide. Hopefully you'll still visit us here a GC wherever you end up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to read this FB post, it sounds exciting!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Society has lost its sense of humour. Everything is drama now. I'm very careful what I post and try to refrain from anything that could be taken the wrong way. Not as much fun anymore.


I'm sure we can all think of cases where these sort of over reactions could save lives....or would have.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> Thanks mate. I do actually understand where they are coming from in these over-sensitive, highly charged times ....... but I have an issue with the way this has been handled, like a bull in a China shop and without interviewing me or researching my background. The balance of law does not seem to be working correctly here.


Said it before here, and I will say it again: the people tasked with enforcing laws and bylaws are often not selected for and hired for having the wisdom of Solomon, nor are they provided with professional development to acquire it, nor are they compensated for having it. They get a book of regulations, and implement them scrupulously, whether fairly or unfairly in each case.

The dismaying thing is that there seems to be no inflection point or pause where wisdom can be inserted into the process.

BTW, thanks for your service.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I want to read this FB post, it sounds exciting!


doesn't seem like we will.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

colchar said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> And I am not believing media hype. I am British (Scottish) and have lived there at various points in my life - in Scotland when younger and in London as an adult.


Haha! A Jock! You coulnae stop yersen, could ye?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Said it before here, and I will say it again: the people tasked with enforcing laws and bylaws are often not selected for and hired for having the wisdom of Solomon, nor are they provided with professional development to acquire it, nor are they compensated for having it. They get a book of regulations, and implement them scrupulously, whether fairly or unfairly in each case.
> 
> The dismaying thing is that there seems to be no inflection point or pause where wisdom can be inserted into the process.
> 
> BTW, thanks for your service.


Thanks mate. I enjoy reading your educated and articulate posts.

I agree totally with your points raised here, however I must say that my aim now is purely to get my licence and property back. After that, I will probably sell them all. I cannot be bothered now to deal with all this bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Diablo said:


> doesn't seem like we will.


OK .... this is what I put, on a thread containing contributions from gun owners and the occasional anti, and in reply to someone who kept saying “ban assault rifles” and who had been asked “what is an assault rifle. Describe what that means”:

‘I am going to buy me one of those fully, semi-automatic assault rifle weapons that can fire 3000 bullets a minute at a single trigger press, holds 5000 bullet clips and (which can) kill everyone in the room’ (Note 1: I added (which can) after the fact, to express my intent) (Note 2: to RCMP/ OPP: please do not consider thsi a new ‘offence’ or threat, as I am just explaining what I said!).

I meant that I am going to buy a fictitious firearm, ie I cannot actually carry this out, however it is perceived. It was meant to be a ‘dig’ at those who have no idea what they are talking about. I DID NOT say I was going to buy a (particular) firearm and then go on to kill everyone in the room.

There is no such thing as 5000 round magazines (clip is what uneducated people use for magazine), nor any rifle that can fire 3000 rounds a minute and in fact fully automatic rifles are already prohibited, ie illegal.

I have drastically reduced my online profile, deleting all subscriptions to websites, forums, Twitter, etc as I really feel aggreived here. My Facebook has been massively thinned out. I do not want to interact with anyone anymore online, apart from sites such as this one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks right back at you. At a certain point, I guess some things just stop being fun.

The magic, and Achilles heel, of the Internet, is that no one can see us wink, or hear the tone in our voice, or see our concurrent hand gestures, tilt of the head, change in the pitch of our voice, pacing of our speech, etc. Much of the perceived threat, and frequent antagonistic responses, stems from the absence of the information that normally accompanies human interaction. We might THINK we're merely having a conversation when posting, but unless we are exquisite communicators, we aren't. It's like going to a fancy restaurant, getting handed a plate with a crust of bread and a sprig of parsley, and being told "It's a meal!".


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> OK .... this is what I put, on a thread containing contributions from gun owners and the occasional anti, and in reply to someone who kept saying “ban assault rifles” and who had been asked “what is an assault rifle. Describe what that means”:
> 
> *‘I am going to buy me one of those fully, semi-automatic assault rifle weapons that can fire 3000 bullets a minute at a single trigger press, holds 5000 bullet clips and (which can) kill everyone in the room’* (Note to RCMP/ OPP: please do not consider thsi a new ‘offence’ or threat, as I am just explaining what I said!).
> 
> ...


Its kind of like saying "Bomb" on an airplane. You can't say "Bomb" on an airplane. I can't see not expecting someone to report that even if you said it in jest. I have a Facebook account and I almost never post on it. You have to think long and hard about anything you say on the Internet and how it could impact you even in the future. I try to express this strongly to my children and grand children. Things you post can come back to haunt you even years later.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually it isn’t in my case. I was having a laugh with others on the thread and this is the direction it was going in. My qualm, if you will, is that nobody at the CFO’s office, the OPP, the RCMP or whoever looked ta it and said “ you’ve got to be kidding me, this is obviously a piss take”. Its about process now, not about what I said. My lawyer read it and laughed out loud. I have OPP friends who said it should not have gone this far. Unfortunately, the Canadian Dream is now over for me.

I’m not saying anywhere else would be any better but one has to try. We are looking at UK or Germany, where my wife is from.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

was "(which can)" added after the fact? Probably wouldn't make much difference, but does change the context from just buying to taking other action.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

keto said:


> was "(which can)" added after the fact? Probably wouldn't make much difference, but does change the context from just buying to taking other action.


Thanks. My post was edited to reflect that. The comment is contextualised by the whole thread. There is no question of a threat.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

If I may ask, whereabouts are you thinking of locating to in the UK?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

leftysg said:


> If I may ask, whereabouts are you thinking of locating to in the UK?


Why? Do you want to visit me?

Actually, not the south, which is too busy but probably the Lake District or the Fylde, where I am originally from.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Its kind of like saying "Bomb" on an airplane. You can't say "Bomb" on an airplane. I can't see not expecting someone to report that even if you said it in jest. I have a Facebook account and I almost never post on it. You have to think long and hard about anything you say on the Internet and how it could impact you even in the future. I try to express this strongly to my children and grand children. Things you post can come back to haunt you even years later.


Like the film producer who was overheard talking about how his filmed "bombed" at the box office. I think he's still on the no-fly list.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't really know what to say, the whole world is slowly losing it's sense of humour over perceived aggression. Good guys suffer and the bad guys appear to get away with murder most of the time. Really sorry to hear this has happened to you over what was obviously a joke. Doubly bad after yo personally have sacrificed so much to keep people safe. I get more and more disappointed in our legal system almost daily.

Having said that I'll throw in with @colchar about the UK. I still love to visit but I don't think I could live there again, it's not the country I grew up in. But then what is  I don't think Canada is any better or worse. I do hope it all works out for you and that you and your wife can find happiness wherever you decide to live.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> Why? Do you want to visit me?
> 
> Actually, not the south, which is too busy but probably the Lake District or the Fylde, where I am originally from.


If I "were" moving back it would either be the Lake District or the Dales


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> Why? Do you want to visit me?
> 
> Actually, not the south, which is too busy but probably the Lake District or the Fylde, where I am originally from.


Haha. Nothing like a stranger inviting himself for a holiday. My Dad was born in London, my family traces back to Norfolk and Leeds. Have seen countless episodes of BBC's Escape to the Country. I've read Bill Bryson's Tales from a Small Island. Now we are retired, my wife and I do plan to tour at some point. I've even gone so far as to check out classic rock star day-tours in London!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> Unfortunately, the Canadian Dream is now over for me.
> I’m not saying anywhere else would be any better but one has to try. We are looking at UK or Germany, where my wife is from.


I feel so badly (and angry/frustrated/disappointed) that this had to happen and that your Canadian dream has been shattered. I hope that you will reconsider and decide to stay in Canada after all of the 'dust settles' from this "event".

If you do return to the UK or Europe, I wish you both all the happiness possible. I'm sure that it took a lot of courage and energy to come to Canada and it will take a fair amount to make this gigantic move once again.

I owe a lot to England. I went there for my post secondary education.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Whether or not you move, you'll still be welcome here.

It's like Guitars Canada is sovereign.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> . Texas is nice


Sometimes like when I’m freezin may ass off here in April I think I’d like to move back there but I’ve been in Ontario too long plus my business and professional qualifications are all here so ain’t goin nowhere.. lol


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Whether or not you move, you'll still be welcome here.
> 
> It's like Guitars Canada is sovereign.


Thanks my friend!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

leftysg said:


> Haha. Nothing like a stranger inviting himself for a holiday. My Dad was born in London, my family traces back to Norfolk and Leeds. Have seen countless episodes of BBC's Escape to the Country. I've read Bill Bryson's Tales from a Small Island. Now we are retired, my wife and I do plan to tour at some point. I've even gone so far as to check out classic rock star day-tours in London!


To see real England, you need to get out of London, which is a massive, busy international mess. Go north to Derbyshire, Lancashire, Manchester, The Lake District, and dare I say it, Yorkshire. There you'll meet real English people and experience warmth and friendliness.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Well friend, I found that comment funny. And the CFO should've seen that is was blantent satire.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

greco said:


> I feel so badly (and angry/frustrated/disappointed) that this had to happen and that your Canadian dream has been shattered. I hope that you will reconsider and decide to stay in Canada after all of the 'dust settles' from this "event".
> 
> If you do return to the UK or Europe, I wish you both all the happiness possible. I'm sure that it took a lot of courage and energy to come to Canada and it will take a fair amount to make this gigantic move once again.
> 
> I owe a lot to England. I went there for my post secondary education.


Thanks mate.

Where did you go to Uni?

Jim


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad to hear about all this crap especially after serving in the military and sacrificing so much. Wish you all the best and a quick resolution to all this nonsense.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> Where did you go to Uni?


I attended the West Middx Hospital School of Physiotherapy
It was located in Isleworth, on the Thames and near Twickenham and Richmond, Surrey. 

Lots of wonderful music in that area at that time!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

greco said:


> I attended the West Middx Hospital School of Physiotherapy
> It was located in Isleworth, on the Thames and near Twickenham and Richmond, Surrey.
> 
> Lots of wonderful music in that area at that time!


Although it's technically London Village, I love Richmond and my favourite sports stadium of all time is at Twickers! I went every year to the annual Army V Navy game if I could.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Southerners!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to take a short cut through one of Henry VII's palaces form the river onto Richmond Green. Richmond is absolutely beautiful!










@sorbz62 Sorry I wasn't intending to derail your thread...or make you ''homesick'' in any way. I just got taken away by old memories.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Southerners!


Ey up, ar kid!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

greco said:


> I used to take a short cut through one of Henry VIII's palaces form the river onto Richmond Green. Richmond is absolutely beautiful!


The UK has over 2000 years of history and you can see it everywhere.

When I was learning Arabic for the Army in Beaconsfield, the Old Town had pubs with signs above the door saying they were built in 1100 by the Normans. You had to bend down to go into them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

if ever thy does owt fer nowt .........


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya reet there mate.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you do go back I can highly recommend Air Yorkshire.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is more my accent - Manchester






A cagoule if you didn't know is a water and windproof jacket worn by the Manc lads!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Tl;dr

Speaking from experience, get a competent lawyer, and you’ll get your guns back. Lesson learned. Don’t say stupid shit about guns. Ever. They’re a priveledge, not a right.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

BSTheTech said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> Speaking from experience, get a competent lawyer, and you’ll get your guns back. Lesson learned. Don’t say stupid shit about guns. Ever. They’re a priveledge, not a right.


Point now taken totally on board. I have a great lawyer but he is friggin expensive, hence my GoFundMe campaign.

What happened to you then?


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Totally understand the humor in your offending post. Unfortunately Canada seems too caught up in political correctness. There is your situation, and then there is the problem of classification. Classification problem is that government legislates and police enforce... EXCEPT with guns. That is where RCMP have the power and they legislate AND enforce. There are several examples of firearms that were classified as unrestricted that they later changed to prohibited, and instantly legal owners became felons. Because of situations like yours and the classification dilemma, I think all firearm owners should have some sort of insurance such as Firearm Legal Defence | Protect yourself if charged with unsafe storage, transportation or use of a firearm.. I wish you the best, and hope things work out well enough that you want to stay in our fine, but not quite perfect, country!!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lakota said:


> Totally understand the humor in your offending post. Unfortunately Canada seems too caught up in political correctness. There is your situation, and then there is the problem of classification. Classification problem is that government legislates and police enforce... EXCEPT with guns. That is where RCMP have the power and they legislate AND enforce. There are several examples of firearms that were classified as unrestricted that they later changed to prohibited, and instantly legal owners became felons. Because of situations like yours and the classification dilemma, I think all firearm owners should have some sort of insurance such as Firearm Legal Defence | Protect yourself if charged with unsafe storage, transportation or use of a firearm.. I wish you the best, and hope things work out well enough that you want to stay in our fine, but not quite perfect, country!!!


The funny (meaning sickeningly ironic) thing is that I was just about to pull the trigger on this insurance the day the SWAT team (ERT) knocked on the door.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger


Careful!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

greco said:


> Careful!


Haha. I wasn't aiming for that ........ DOH!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Double Tap ...... er, I mean double post!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Are guns really that important to you that youd move you family to another continent?
I know your pride has been hurt or whatever, but it seems a pretty trivial part of ones life to be compromised.
I doubt you'll get away from sjw's, political correctness etc in the UK.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Are guns really that important to you that youd move you family to another continent?
> I know your pride has been hurt or whatever, but it seems a pretty trivial part of ones life to be compromised.
> I doubt you'll get away from sjw's, political correctness etc in the UK.


Have you not yet had the pleasure of talking to an ardent NRA member? They'd rather cut off a limb. Many people feel that way. It's just who they are. Not bad, not good, just a fact.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

colchar said:


> Um, have you been paying attention to how things are done back home these days? Britain is far, far worse than Canada so if you are expecting to escape that shit you are going to the wrong place.


I was going to mention that.

Good luck OP, sounds like you've been very unfairly treated, I hope you get all your property back and your freedom of speech is respected better in the future. There's an increasing wave of disinformation going on about registered firearms owners in North America that seems to be pointed to create this type of incidents and social disconfort (let alone leave people defenseless against the system, Nazi style). Fight for your rights and by no means be discouraged and get rid of your guns. I'll help how I can.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Having said that I'll throw in with @colchar about the UK. I still love to visit but I don't think I could live there again, it's not the country I grew up in. But then what is  I don't think Canada is any better or worse. I do hope it all works out for you and that you and your wife can find happiness wherever you decide to live.





Diablo said:


> Are guns really that important to you that youd move you family to another continent?
> I know your pride has been hurt or whatever, but it seems a pretty trivial part of ones life to be compromised.
> I doubt you'll get away from sjw's, political correctness etc in the UK.



England used to be called a nation of shopkeepers. Now, Britain is a nation of bureaucrats and political correctness.

I agree with @davetcan - as much as I love the place I could never live there again. I could live there for six months or a year perhaps, but not permanently.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Are guns really that important to you that youd move you family to another continent?
> I know your pride has been hurt or whatever, but it seems a pretty trivial part of ones life to be compromised.
> I doubt you'll get away from sjw's, political correctness etc in the UK.


I don't care about my pride - it's a 'big boys rules' world we live in. It's not about the guns themselves, it's about the fact that the authorities have taken it upon themselves to act upon an anonymous complaint without carrying out any due diligence at all. No interview, no impartial gathering of evidence nor presumption of innocence. I don't care a monkeys ass about SJWs, nor PC-ness. I am actually a really easy guy to get on with but I do believe in what is right and I have been wronged.

To be honest, I miss the pub culture in UK, the meeting places in every town and village, where you can get a beer and chat to strangers. There is no such thing in Canada, it's all sports bars or restaurants with a side bar.

I also miss the public footpaths and bridleways which connect everywhere, through farmers fields and over hills. Again, non-existant here. There is much more freedom of movement in the UK.

Finally, a small point, I miss riding my motorbike in UK traffic - you can filter there (lane split) and wankers in cars don't try and knock you off.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

amagras said:


> I was going to mention that.
> 
> Good luck OP, sounds like you've been very unfairly treated, I hope you get all your property back and your freedom of speech is respected better in the future. There's an increasing wave of disinformation going on about registered firearms owners in North America that seems to be pointed to create this type of incidents and social disconfort (let alone leave people defenseless against the system, Nazi style). Fight for your rights and by no means be discouraged and get rid of your guns. I'll help how I can.


Thanks very much mate.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

colchar said:


> England used to be called a nation of shopkeepers. Now, Britain is a nation of bureaucrats and political correctness.
> 
> I agree with @davetcan - as much as I love the place I could never live there again. I could live there for six months or a year perhaps, but not permanently.


I know what you mean but I have lived on every continent and in UK, Cyprus, Germany and Kuwait with my family. I thought Canada would be the place for me but tbh I think where I live here (Collingwood, ON) the people are not very welcoming and there is not as much social life as I am used to. We invite our neighbours around all the time for dinner but we have been invited only once or twice. I am used to friends and family knocking on the door uninvited for a cuppa tea - that has never happened here in 5 years!

As far as the UK is concerned, it is similar in London Village - cold and unwelcoming - but in the north, where I'm from, it's still very much old school.

I am in no way here criticising Canada or Canadians.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> .... I thought Canada would be the place for me but tbh I think where I live the people are not very welcoming and there is not as much social life as I am used to.


It's a hell of a transplant from Manchester to Collingwood and given the sort of culture that yer used to it may be that you'd be happier at home - and if that's the case then that's where you should be. If I wasn't happy here I'd be long gone. I'm not from Canada but I've been here a long time and made lot of good friends; that said though, I don't think I'd want to live in Collingwood although I'm sure it's nice; I'm too used to the daily brawl in Toronto ...lol

$10,000.00 legal fees to recover $??? value of weapons seized might be a pyrrhic victory if you get them back. What does your lawyer cost per hour - seems like a lot.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> To be honest, I miss the pub culture in UK, the meeting places in every town and village, where you can get a beer and chat to strangers. There is no such thing in Canada, it's all sports bars or restaurants with a side bar.


All I got was murderous looks from everyone at the local pub - and I was with family. Could have just been the fact that I was in Bootle. No brit pubs for me. Now, riding through the Cotswolds....that's definitely doable again.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wardo said:


> It's a hell of a transplant from Manchester to Collingwood and given the sort of culture that yer used to it may be that you'd be happier at home - and if that's the case then that's where you should be. If I wasn't happy here I'd be long gone. I'm not from Canada but I've been here a long time and made lot of good friends; that said though, I don't think I'd want to live in Collingwood although I'm sure it's nice; I'm too used to the daily brawl in Toronto ...lol
> 
> $10,000.00 legal fees to recover $??? value of weapons seized might be a pyrrhic victory if you get them back. What does your lawyer cost per hour - seems like a lot.


Actually it’s the Fylde coast where I’m from - Blackpool. Lytham St. Annes, Fleetwood (not far north of Manc and the accent is very similar - in fact half the actors on Coronation Strasse are from Blackpool). But from there I spent 30 years in the Army travelling everywhere in the world so this was just another move for me/ us. Collingwood is nice but I’m not sure the people are as they seem. We may decide to stay and travel around a bit.

Again, it’s not about the money or even the guns themselves, it’s about the principle - the honour if you like.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

adcandour said:


> All I got was murderous looks from everyone at the local pub - and I was with family. Could have just been the fact that I was in Bootle. No brit pubs for me. Now, riding through the Cotswolds....that's definitely doable again.


You’re not going to the right places, mate!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyway lads, this si not about the relative merits of UK vs Canada. I can live anywhere and we digressed.

The bottom line is that after 30 years serving the crown, they do not have the decency to let me have my say after the complaint. I feel completely wronged and violated even. Stabbed in the back by bureaucrats.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> All I got was murderous looks from everyone at the local pub - and I was with family. Could have just been the fact that I was in Bootle. No brit pubs for me. Now, riding through the Cotswolds....that's definitely doable again.


Times change but back in the 70s I used to hitch hike by myself through Yurp and the UK during the summers. First time I went I was 15; got off the plane in London with nowhere to go; couldn't find anywhere to stay in London so took the train to Brighton figuring there'd be more room there - ended up at a camp site that night - big ass party with all these kids from everywhere doing the same travel thing. It was fuckin awesome and I had a great time everywhere I went. Pubs were great even in small towns talking to locals of all ages. And when I was in London, people were very friendly even if you just looked like you were slightly lost they'd ask if you needed help. I was a long haired ******* in a cowboy hat and even the grouchy lookin bowler hat umbrella dudes would ask me if I was enjoying my visit to their city etc.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Again, it’s not about the money or even the guns themselves, it’s about the principle - the honour if you like.


I do things for similar reasons and sometimes people don't get it. But you have to follow your own mind on these things.

Then there's times when people come into my office with a problem and I have to tell them that principles cost money how much do you want to spend.

There's no easy answers.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Whatever happens here - I'm down. If they win, I pay the lawyer and they take $10k worth of my property. If I win, I still pay the lawyer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Then there's times when people come into my office with a problem and I have to tell them that principles cost money how much do you want to spend.
> 
> .


Bingo.
$10k buys you a nice jet ski. Fuck the guns. I’ve owned both. Jet skis are way more fun. You never see someone frowning on a jet ski. Even when they crash into the pier, they die with a smile on their face.
Best part for Sorbz? He can threaten to kill someone with his Seadoo and I bet cops don’t do a fuckin thing. that’s REAL power! In fact, if any of you fuckers troll me in the politics forum, I will buy a new Waverunner and kill you with it. Consider yourselves warned.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> In fact, if any of you fuckers troll me in the politics forum, I will buy a new Waverunner and kill you with it. Consider yourselves warned.


Ma Deuce 50 cal mounted on the Waverunner oughta sort some fuckers out an mess up their day ... lol


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Bingo.
> $10k buys you a nice jet ski. Fuck the guns. I’ve owned both. Jet skis are way more fun. You never see someone frowning on a jet ski. Even when they crash into the pier, they die with a smile on their face.
> Best part for Sorbz? He can threaten to kill someone with his Seadoo and I bet cops don’t do a fuckin thing. that’s REAL power! In fact, if any of you fuckers troll me in the politics forum, I will buy a new Waverunner and kill you with it. Consider yourselves warned.


Haha! Death by Seadoo!

Careful what you say - you'll get a midnight knock on the door!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Careful what you say - you'll get a midnight knock on the door!


Way back, the first of my friends to buy a house got a postcard from another friend saying "enjoy your new house ... or the kid gets it". 

Shortly thereafter there was a visit from the RCMP to see how things were going with the new house.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

While you may know you were writing in jest, how many times have we read about someone who has gone on a killing spree and afterwards it comes out that the shooter posted stuff online and the authorities didn't investigate after the comments were reported? 

It's a pretty safe bet that jokingly posting online that you're gonna shoot and kill people (even with a made up, farcical style gun as you described) isn't going end well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> Haha! Death by Seadoo!
> 
> Careful what you say - you'll get a midnight knock on the door!


let them come...I'll have a Seadoo waiting for every one of 'em!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I used to have guns. Now I have guitars. Way less hassle. When guitars are outlawed, only outlaws will have guitars!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Sad story but as you may be aware, any such joke against anybody (ex-wife, neighbor, particular ethnic community, name it) in Quebec would readily lead to same kind of nightmare.
Nobody here is laughing nor smiling at any violent sarcasm against anybody anymore, even among adolescents.

I guess some future ex-wifes even use your arm possession to put pressure : they just have to say you showed some violent signs and your arms would be taken away ! Imagine the potential disaster at the beginning of hunting season while your reservation arrangements are already made with friends.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not trying to be flippant about this but things *may* have turned out differently if you had have used a smiley emoticon after the end of your sentence. Either this guy,  or this guy, . Then probably people would have known you were kidding. It's an unfortunate thing that happened to you and I hope you'll consider staying here. Hope things turn out for the best. Good luck.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> I'm not trying to be flippant about this but things *may* have turned out differently if you had have used a smiley emoticon after the end of your sentence. Either this guy,  or this guy, . Then probably people would have known you were kidding. It's an unfortunate thing that happened to you and I hope you'll consider staying here. Hope things turn out for the best. Good luck.


So, by putting a smiley face after an obvious piss-take makes it an obvious piss-take?? Haha, lol, 

The world has gone to shit.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

sorbz62 said:


> So, by putting a smiley face after an obvious piss-take makes it an obvious piss-take?? Haha, lol,
> 
> The world has gone to shit.


You're missing the point some are making --- while YOU, in your head, may know it's a joke, others didn't read your post as that. 

It may be a joke in your head but it didn't translate once written.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The solution is simple:

Play more guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

sorbz62 said:


> So, by putting a smiley face after an obvious piss-take makes it an obvious piss-take?? Haha, lol,
> 
> The world has gone to shit.


Text communication lacks the nuance of face to face communication. There's a reason we've got so many emoticons and emojis all over the place.

I'm sorry to hear your world has gone to shit...mine is pretty great


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

cdntac said:


> You're missing the point some are making --- while YOU, in your head, may know it's a joke, others didn't read your post as that.
> 
> It may be a joke in your head but it didn't translate once written.


And you're missing context. My comment was well within the context of the rest of the messages and the thread as a whole.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oops. Double post


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

sorbz62 said:


> And you're missing context. My comment was well within the context of the rest of the messages and the thread as a whole.


Yes, the fact the OPP came to your house proves that to be true.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

At some point you've just got to admit that, while the authorities may have over reacted, it was kind of a dummy move in the first place. That's not a jab at you. We all do and say stupid things from time to time. However, if you can't look back impartially and say, hey that was kinda dumb of me, maybe I should have just not posted that, well then....I just don't know what to say.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

cdntac said:


> Yes, the fact the OPP came to your house proves that to be true.


..and it proves my point too. If they had carried out valid due diligence, investigated properly and interviewed me, this would have all been sorted at the start.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> At some point you've just got to admit that, while the authorities may have over reacted, it was kind of a dummy move in the first place. That's not a jab at you. We all do and say stupid things from time to time. However, if you can't look back impartially and say, hey that was kinda dumb of me, maybe I should have just not posted that, well then....I just don't know what to say.


Say what you like. To be honest, I don’t think I said anything stupid. I just took the piss out of a person who did not want to listen to reason.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well then all I can say is enjoy your legal bills, the stress and the future move. Best of luck.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Donated, wish it could be more.
Last few yrs there's been an escalating targeted persecution of legal gunowners/property owners, this is a very disturbing trend for anyone who's opened a history book as all through history there's only been ONE reason gov't's try to disarm property owners. (The Hittite's are a good place to start if anyone wants to question that.)

I've quit donating to political parties, instead giving the money to gofundme situations where honest people are disgustingly targeted by what passes for law in this country. 


Thank you Sir, for your service.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

And thank you for your support.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The west is opening its doors to socialist / communist concepts without qualms. This should be a concern to people who believe in true freedom. 

I’m sorry you are going through this. Hope to chat soon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s fascinating to watch the main western countries implode.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I had to stop using Facebook as it induced unreasonable bouts of anger and caused me to start disliking people that I’ve been friends with for decades.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

_Azrael said:


> I had to stop using Facebook as it induced unreasonable bouts of anger and caused me to start disliking people that I’ve been friends with for decades.


I'm with you. I stopped using it a couple of years ago. It became nothing but a steady stream of BS and ads.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------

